# Damp proofing / water proofing



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Does any one get into applying damp or water proofing for basements.


Nick


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

We have a co. come out and spray a membrane on the walls by Watchdog.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Naw, the masons take care of that on the block walls when we used to use them. Now we use superior walls and foundation sealant isn't required.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

We do it on small additions.
Saves the builder from dealing with it (and another sub) and I charge about a half day for 2 guys plus material. Takes em about 1 hour, maybe 2.:cheesygri


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Three years ago we got a letter from our insurance company at the time with a form to sign stating that we would no longer engage in any kind of water or damp proofing of any kind. They did not want to cover mold claims.

Anyone who even just puts tar on a foundation should not state in a contract or any written note or verbal acknowledgement anything about foundation coatings being water or damp proof. We only state that we apply their "specified material".

Most every material will let vapor through, so as not to be water proof.

Nick


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

denick said:


> Three years ago we got a letter from our insurance company at the time with a form to sign stating that we would no longer engage in any kind of water or damp proofing of any kind. They did not want to cover mold claims.
> 
> Anyone who even just puts tar on a foundation should not state in a contract or any written note anything about foundation coatings being water or damp proof. We only state that we apply the specified material.
> 
> ...


Good advice :thumbsup:


----------

